

Show HN: Binary Deep – a sexy iOS app for Digital Ocean - ariejan
http://forsakenlabs.com/binary-deep/

======
ariejan
A sexy app for iOS to monitor the status of your droplets, and if need be take
action (like reboot, power cycle, or open an SSH connection).

Please, share your thoughts.

